# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Mediterránea >  El río Gaià a su paso por Vila-rodona

## sergi1907

Unas fotos del río a su paso por esta localidad tarraconense.
Una zona para pasearse y fotografiar tranquilamente, otro día volveré con más tiempo.















Saludos

----------

F. Lázaro (06-sep-2015),frfmfrfm (06-sep-2015),HUESITO (06-sep-2015),Jonasino (06-sep-2015),perdiguera (06-sep-2015),termopar (06-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015),willi (06-sep-2015)

----------

